# Some questions



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 9, 2009)

Regarding disabling sendmail, is it sufficient to add this line in the 'rc.conf' file?

sendmail_enable="NO"

or is this line also required?

sendmail_submit_enable="NO"


When starting some applications on a server through 'ssh' there is
a bunch of output comments appearing in the terminal window.
How can I suppress this output?


----------



## hydra (Mar 9, 2009)

IIRC, after installing postfix, I was told to set this in rc.conf:


```
sendmail_enable="NO"    # Run the sendmail inbound daemon (YES/NO).
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"     # Start a localhost-only MTA for mail submission
sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"   # Dequeue stuck mail (YES/NO).
sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"  # Dequeue stuck clientmqueue mail (YES/NO).
sendmail_rebuild_aliases="NO"   # Run newaliases if necessary (YES/NO).
```


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 9, 2009)

I believe that

sendmail_enable="NONE"

sets _all_ of the sendmail stuff to "NO"


----------

